# Cabot's latex solid decking stain



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

I hate paint on decks and anything that is acrylic/waterborne in the transparent stains as well. But when you have a customer with a painted peeling deck - sometimes you do what you have to do - keep it that way.

well after all the pressure washing, scraping, grinding - and a Ben Moore 100 series oil prime - finally got to staining the whole deck with Cabot's latex solid stain for decking product - I never used it before - I assumed it was the PrO.V.T line - but I guess that's for siding.

Anyways - big time thumbs up for the product - the stuff flows flawlessly off your brush, provided you are using a quality brush - and it covers like an absolute dream. As for longevity - eh, who cares nothing latex in nature on decking is going to survive that long on decks anyways. But I would definitely use the product again. I've liked using Sherwin's Deckscapes in the past as well - I'd say this product was as good if not better. Deckscapes is really a ripped-off P&L formula. 

Also a big thumbs up - I had to do more priming today, so I used the Cabot's problem solver quick dry primer - you can tint it up to 4 ozs. My formula called for 6 ozs - but the paint store owner told me he would get the 'recipe' for quarts and do that 3 times over. As this was lattice - I am not a 'purest' as to the long dry primers like the 100 series B.M. As well it's harder and harder to find anything but quick-dry these days. But the primer looked almost identical in color for a pretty decent mid-base brown color - and it dried like in 2 hours flat for recoating. Good products, good weather, very happy customer, deposited a check today!


----------

